# BG 86 Crankshaft bearings



## AndrewC63 (May 29, 2020)

Anyone know of any correct size aftermarket bearings that can be obtained through a bearing supplier. For the Stihl BG86 blower. I'm not having much luck I've seen a few posts but no one has any details about parts numbers. I'm in Canada.


----------



## frank_ (May 29, 2020)

6201 ?


----------



## AndrewC63 (May 29, 2020)

frank_ said:


> 6201 ?


That's what I originally thought but the inner bearing race is a different thickness than the outer race. Outer Dia 32mm bore12mm inner race 10.8mm

Do you have any 6201 bearings you can measure? I talked to the company that supplies Stihl but they won't sell to anyone but Stihl and I had a big bearing outfit here and Canada try and find the same one but no luck.

I'm thinking that inner bearing has something to do with crankshaft spacing.


----------



## frank_ (May 29, 2020)

the extra .8mm a shim maybe ?


----------



## Justin Taylor (May 30, 2020)

I know proline makes aftermarket ones


----------

